
Vodafone-Linked Company Aided British Mass Surveillance - antr
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/20/vodafone-surveillance-gchq-snowden/
======
fithisux
It casts doubt whether the suicide of the Greek Vodafone employee was a
suicide. I choose not to buy Vodafone.

